# Yall won't believe this



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2014)

A spalted pecan bowl I turned today

Couldn't load both pictures earlier. Hate this iPhone. Fixing to start digging through my pecan stash

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 4, 2014)

The bowl looks great. What is it that we are not supposed to believe?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2014)

Sweet bowl! nice and shiny

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful job Tony! But how is a lady going to keep her hair up using that? 




Dennis Ford said:


> What is it that we are not supposed to believe?



He has been concentrating on pens and hair sticks mostly lately with but it's been a while since he's turned a bowl or something larger like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice bowl and wood, Tony! Really like how that Pecan looks - gonna have to get me some someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Tony I merged your posts hope that helped. Really nice bowl I like the way you did the lip.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I merged your posts hope that helped. Really nice bowl I like the way you did the lip.


Thanks and thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thanks and thanks.



YW & YW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2014)

A spalted pecan bowl I turned today

Couldn't load both pictures earlier. Hate this iPhone. Fixing to start digging through my pecan stash


That's a sweet looking bowl Tony! Have you tried using Chrome instead of Safari ?​


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> A spalted pecan bowl I turned today
> 
> Couldn't load both pictures earlier. Hate this iPhone. Fixing to start digging through my pecan stash
> 
> ...


All this happened after the new download but I will check it out


----------



## DKMD (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicely done! What's not to like?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 4, 2014)

A new pot for the outhouse!  Outstanding!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2014)

SENC said:


> A new pot for the outhouse!  Outstanding!


Only somebody from North Carolina would think like that. Lol


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Only somebody from North Carolina would think like that. Lol


Naw, we actually have running water in NC, complete with flouride in most places. That's the stuff you would use to brush your tooth, Tony, if you brushed it.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2014)

Well we know the tooth brush was invented in north Carolina. Anywhere else it would have been a teeth brush. Hahahahahahah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice Bowl Tony. I don't have a hard time believing it at all. So will you use it to hold hair sticks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 6, 2014)

@SENC & @Tclem If i didn't know better(which I don't) one would think you 2 were married in a previous life. Now the 2 questions. Which one was the male and the other? Wonder if the hair sticks mean anything? 
Really like the bowl too!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @SENC & @Tclem If i didn't know better(which I don't) one would think you 2 were married in a previous life. Now the 2 questions. Which one was the male and the other? Wonder if the hair sticks mean anything?
> Really like the bowl too!!


@Bigdrowdy1 oh no you babe started it now. And yes I had to make her him hair sticks back then also.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 oh no you babe started it now. And yes I had to make her him hair sticks back then also.


Don't let Toni fool you. I mean, whose the one calling you babe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Don't let Toni fool you. I mean, whose the one calling you babe?


Hahahahaha stupid autocorrect. Lol. How did it get babe out of done. Ahhhh I cant win for losing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Even the system has you down!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 6, 2014)

Over the years all you hair must have fell to your toes huh @Tclem ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 7, 2014)

Tony
I like the form of your bowl.
John
PS Don't pay any attention to these guys - they 're just jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 7, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Tony
> I like the form of your bowl.
> John
> PS Don't pay any attention to these guys - they 're just jealous.


I'm the best there is. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

